# BOY DO I LOVE CRAIGSLIST!



## bcfishman (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty regularly I peruse Craigslist and search for key words.

Things such as stainless, commercial, hydraulic, etc.

2 days ago I found an ad that read...

Title: "huge prosfessional brand from sams club bbq stainless - $75 (merritt island)"

Body: Works great, needs to be cleaned. Paid over $1100 from Sams.

I asked the lady to send me a picture.

She told me it worked well, and that it needed a really good cleaning, that it was really dirty.

When I got there to pick it up, it was obviously dirty and very neglected.

After 4 hours of cleaning, I am extremely happy with my purchase.

Cooked steaks, chicken and sliced zucchini.





It cooks like a champ and is a heck of a lot better than my old home depot special - hand me down.

I checked online and the listed price when it was sold was between 800 and 1000.


----------



## fftwarren (Oct 14, 2010)

wow, what a steal


----------



## meateater (Oct 14, 2010)

75.00 sounds like someone had a divorce. Anyhoo you lucked out.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice score! Grats!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2010)

SCORE!!!

Todd


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm a total Craigslist stalker - check in every few days with current wants.  Got my pro-type grill there (Lynx w/ side burner-they were switching to a BGE) and my cookshack smokette!  It's so fun to score a deal!


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Score!!!


----------



## dick foster (Oct 15, 2010)

Or died more likely.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 16, 2010)

Real nice score Nick. How come I never find deals like that?


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I might hold the record for cheapest MES 40" found on CL at $100.

A good gas grill is my next thing to watch for.


----------



## captsly (Oct 16, 2010)

You need to look at a site called craiglook. You can set it up with your key words and it will send you emails when something gets posted that meets your search. It works really well.  I have it set up looking for a used commercial meat slicer.


----------



## captsly (Oct 16, 2010)

My bad.. after I posted I found out craigslist had them shut down the craiglook site. They are going to try to work something out.... Sorry!


----------

